# Are TC people mostly cat people?



## Guest

I've noticed a pattern here. It seemed to me there are an abundance of cat people who traverse these pages. I am of the opposite persuasion, a dog lover all my life and not too fond of felines. Where do you stand and what does the trend say about classical music lovers?


----------



## MagneticGhost

I like Dogs and Cats equally.
Smaller mammals like gerbils and hamsters leave me cold.

I like most types of music except Reggae and Country and Western.

Don't know if it means anything. Any hamster lovers like Dolly Parton? Might be a trend.


----------



## quack

*<-------------------*


----------



## Guest

Are ducks and cats generally compatible?


----------



## Kieran

Cats are great for stringing pianos and fiddles, their guts make a beautiful tone, very natural. Other than that, I can't imagine what use you'd have for one. Oh, wait! Yes, if your neighbour has mice in their gaff, you can rent them your moggie for a sizeable fee. Worth at least a couple of cappuccinos in your favourite coffee shop...


----------



## Guest

LOL! Kieran, again we think alike. I wonder if cats like harsichord music.


----------



## Kieran

Jerome said:


> LOL! Kieran, again we think alike. I wonder if cats like harsichord music.


Not when they're the ones making the sound, they don't! :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

quack said:


> *<-------------------*


I am a penguin person, obviously


----------



## quack

Cats are harpsichord music


----------



## violadude

I'm more of a dog person. But I like cats too. Dogs make me feel like I'm loved more though lol.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've always liked cats most of all but I'm fond of nearly all creatures, really.


----------



## Guest

I wanted to vote using another word for 'cat', but then realized I might get myself a ticket, so I didn't.


----------



## Guest

In any case, I like all animals. If it moves, it can be eaten.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

I am a 100% cat person. I have never really liked dogs. They always seem to be kind of loud and sloppy. One person here said dogs make them feel loved. I can say the exact same thing about cats. Cats tend to come by me more than other people. I had one cat that hated almost everybody but me, so there you are.


----------



## deggial

TalkingHead said:


> I wanted to vote using another word for 'cat', but then realized I might get myself a ticket, so I didn't.


it makes you feel particularly accomplished when you can vote for two things using only one term


----------



## Kieran

JohannesBrahms said:


> I had one cat that hated almost everybody but me, so there you are.


Was everybody else there a famous composer? Cats can sniff a sinner out from twenty bars of music away...


----------



## julianoq

I am not a big fan of cats, probably because my best friend when I was young had a muscular black cat that wanted to kill everyone and take the house for him  dogs are much nicer!


----------



## Kopachris

I wonder if Klavierspieler will weigh in...


----------



## violadude

JohannesBrahms said:


> I am a 100% cat person. I have never really liked dogs. They always seem to be kind of loud and sloppy. One person here said dogs make them feel loved. I can say the exact same thing about cats. Cats tend to come by me more than other people. I had one cat that hated almost everybody but me, so there you are.


Cats don't lick your face with the same vehemence that dogs do, that's why dogs make me feel more loved. :lol:


----------



## JohannesBrahms

violadude said:


> Cats don't lick your face with the same vehemence that dogs do, that's why dogs make me feel more loved.


I hate getting my face licked, that's why cats make me feel more loved.


----------



## GGluek

I've never really liked dogs. Still don't. But bowed to my wife and she got two Tibetan Spaniels -- which I have found myself loving. They are the closest things to cats you can get and still be dogs.


----------



## Perotin

Well, since classical music fans are supposed to be smart and since cats are smarter than dogs, the choice is obvious. But I don't like my cat hunting for birds or cute little mice in the field. Whenever I try to drag my cat away from a mouse hole or bird house, it gets very violent.


----------



## Taggart

We are now coming to an end of our pet phase. Our last three were a dozy Airedale, a lovely cat which had many of the outgoing attributes of a dog and a Border Terrier, still with us and now aged 16, which had many cat-like attributes.

We like both about equally, but feel that it depends on the animal to some extent. There are dogs and then there are Airedales is one of our feelings. We have friends who are poodle people and others who like any dog.

As to a relationship with Classical Music, I think dogs go better simply because cats can be terrible music critics, especially if there are high notes involved.


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> cats can be terrible music critics, especially if there are high notes involved.


But that's only because dogs can't hear the high notes...


----------



## Sudonim

If it came down to a choice between the two, I'd prefer a dog. Their emotional state seems closer to our own. Cats seem as if they could watch you being murdered with perfect indifference.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Kieran said:


> Was everybody else there a famous composer? Cats can sniff a sinner out from twenty bars of music away...


Very, very funny.


----------



## deggial

Taggart said:


> cats can be terrible music critics, especially if there are high notes involved.


my cats alway perk up when high notes are hit. They cope with Damrau's Die Holle Rache, but, for some reason, Dessay's intro to Handel's Voglio Tempo scares them proper. Funny thing is, one of them occasionally joins singers on certain arias (she favours Rossini, if I remember correctly).


----------



## EricABQ

I like dogs, but don't own one myself because they tend to be too needy. Cats are a little less labor intensive.

I could be perfectly happy without either one, but my wife likes cats so we have one. I do have to admit a certain amount of fondness for this cat.


----------



## Chrythes

I've been a cat person all my life, but recently I started thinking that having a dog could be more enjoyable than having a cat. If I were to get one, I would go for the big ones - Newfoundland, Tibetian Mastiff or the Caucasian Shepherd Dog.
Or maybe I just need to find friends.


----------



## Art Rock

Dogs, provided they are not too big (we have a cocker spaniel, just the right size).


----------



## Neo Romanza

I don't like cats at all. I was raised around dogs (dachshunds to be exact) and they're really great companions. I would go outside and play and my dog will be there right by my side playing with me. Cats just do as they please and most of the ones I've encountered weren't too affectionate, although there was this calico that lived down the street growing up that as sweet as she could be. I used to love petting her. Anyway, I'm a dog man all the way.


----------



## ptr

Growing up and living in the country, there's always been cats and Dogs around. Dogs has always been working members of the family not to be petted, Cats have been pets with the added benefit of catching mice. In my country surrounds, Rabbits, Chucks, Turkeys, Sheep, Pigs and Cows and wild life are there as protein sources.. My grandparents had a big ole' sow that We used to ride like a horse when I was a kid, that is the closest I've ever been to a farm animal... 

Last Dog I was involved with (less wicked then it sounds) was a Rhodesian Ridgeback / Border Collie Mix, an intelligent sturdy worker. Miss her sometimes, but it took an incredible lot of work to keep up with her needs!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> I wanted to vote using another word for 'cat', but then realized I might get myself a ticket, so I didn't.


Well, you could avoid the ticket by using the French word for cat, which is the same word for the ticket getting item.

I wonder if that other thing has ever been referred to as an item before. :devil:

Anyway, I seriously doubt if a preference for dogs or cats has anything to do with a preference for Dvorak or Nile. Or even for a preference for Dvorak or Janacek for that matter.

In other news, catgut is not made from cat guts. Usually sheep or goats. Horses have also contributed an intestine or two to the cause. There are a few speculations about how the word "catgut" came about. You can find them with a computer search engine. (Oh, it's fun!)


----------



## Ingélou

Jerome said:


> Are ducks and cats generally compatible?


Oh dear, this reminds me of a story a colleague once told me. He was a young man from Lancashire who grew up on a farm. They had a 'guard Alsatian', not a pet at all, that they kept in the yard, and it had one true 'best friend', a duck that used to visit it all day, then spend the night snoozing between the Alsatian's paws. And then one night the farmer forgot to feed the dog...


----------



## Ingélou

Cats are music lovers. Since nobody else has posted it, here is Nora the piano cat. I love this!






PS I think dogs do hear the high notes, don't they? Isn't that how dog whistles work? Anyway, I know our Border Terrier (the original Taggart) always sings when I go into third position on my violin...


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> Cats don't lick your face with the same vehemence that dogs do, that's why dogs make me feel more loved. :lol:


That dog licking your face is a pack animal making the mark of dominance over you. There's nothing I love you oboyoboy about it. You're not supposed to let them do it at all. The relationship between dog and owner is almost entirely the owner asserting to the dog that the owner is "Alpha Male Dog Pack Leader," i.e. the boss.

Know the language of the animal's gestures and actions, and it changes the rather naive and sentimental interpretation so many people seem to have about their pets.

That sweet and charming bit they do about protecting us and appearing to be looking out for us? Animal behaviorists have pretty much determined the dog regards "their humans" as tragically impaired dogs, i.e. people are the village idiot, who need looking after 

A cat licking your face is a bit like an adoption: they've made you an "honorary cat," and have decided to groom you as one of them, their own. Consider it an honor, not the act of dominance of the dog licking you.


----------



## PetrB

Sudonim said:


> If it came down to a choice between the two, I'd prefer a dog. Their emotional state seems closer to our own. Cats seem as if they could watch you being murdered with perfect indifference.


The cats are just more honest!


----------



## LordBlackudder

they're just another mouth to feed.


----------



## PetrB

LordBlackudder said:


> cats only exist because of women.


Somehow, large or small, that "_Most efficient predator on land_" bit about cats does not fit in with your hypothesis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

As much as I like dogs I'm not sure I'd welcome a dog licking my face anyway bearing in mind the usual canine enthusiasm for licking certain parts of their own anatomies.


----------



## PetrB

LordBlackudder said:


> they're just another mouth to feed.


Dogs are scavenger carnivores, cats predator carnivores: if you want to not be modern or sentimental about either, let them out and they will feed themselves. When either have had enough, they often will bring you home a little something, to prove their prowess in scavenging or hunting. Way to supplement your food supply. All else fails, eat'em.


----------



## PetrB

elgars ghost said:


> As much as I like dogs I'm not sure I'd welcome a dog licking my face anyway bearing in mind the usual canine enthusiasm for licking certain parts of their own anatomies.


The dog's Party...


----------



## Ravndal

I love both!


----------



## PetrB

If its back is less than about two and a half feet above ground (and that is already quite forgiving), it ain't a dog.


----------



## Mesa

Neither, i'm a Gnu kind of guy.


----------



## Kieran

Mesa said:


> Neither, i'm a Gnu kind of guy.


So then this is for you! :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

Mesa said:


> Neither, i'm a Gnu kind of guy.


A Gnu-ager, then?


----------



## moody

Jerome said:


> Are ducks and cats generally compatible?


Yes,if you cook them in the same pot.


----------



## moody

Neo Romanza said:


> I don't like cats at all. I was raised around dogs (dachshunds to be exact) and they're really great companions. I would go outside and play and my dog will be there right by my side playing with me. Cats just do as they please and most of the ones I've encountered weren't too affectionate, although there was this calico that lived down the street growing up that as sweet as she could be. I used to love petting her. Anyway, I'm a dog man all the way.


As long as you kept close to the ground of course.
Do stop changing your Avatar you are getting me all confused--which isn't difficult.


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> Cats don't lick your face with the same vehemence that dogs do, that's why dogs make me feel more loved. :lol:


Cats have that weird sandpaper tongue that gives me the jeebies.


----------



## Ingélou

Jerome said:


> Cats have that weird sandpaper tongue that gives me the jeebies.


Oh no, Jerome, it's lovely - nothing more peaceful & relaxing than a cat sitting on your lap gently washing itself.


----------



## neoshredder

Dog person all the way.


----------



## Crudblud

Most dogs I have encountered are the quadrupedal equivalent of the two male leads from _Dude, Where's My Car?_

HEY, HEY, HEY DUDE, HEY, HEY MAN, CHECK THIS OUT *scratches himself* PRETTY COOL HUH?! HEY, HEY, HEY, DUDE, BRO, HEY, LOOK, I CAN DO IT AGAIN *scratches himself* HEY, WOW, THIS IS AWESOME, DUUUUUUUUUUDE

Cats have much more varied personalities, they are generally fluffier, quieter, far more graceful, and generally more enjoyable to be around because they aren't constantly bothering you with squeaky chew toys and so on.


----------



## deggial

Ingenue said:


> Oh no, Jerome, it's lovely - nothing more peaceful & relaxing than a cat sitting on your lap gently washing itself.


one of my cats likes to sit on my chest facing away... not sure what I'm meant to think.


----------



## CypressWillow

I have a dog (Petunia) and a cat (InkyDink). They get along great and it's so cute to watch them curled up next to each other on the bed, snoring away in unison. Usually the cat has one paw on the dog. I used to think it was love, but then I realized it's because the dog sometimes sneaks over to the cat's food bowl and finishes whatever's been saved for later! So the clever cat is just protecting his midnight snack.
My dog is very old now and I've noticed the cat sometimes just sits and watches her, kind of like storing up images of her for later. 
No question a dog is more high maintenance, especially needing walks at all hours and in all weather. Not great when I have a cold and there's a blizzard on. But dog love and devotion is so pure, strong, unconditional, and whole-hearted, there's nothing like it. 
There's an old expression: dogs have family, cats have staff!


----------



## PetrB

CypressWillow said:


> I have a dog (Petunia) and a cat (InkyDink). They get along great and it's so cute to watch them curled up next to each other on the bed, snoring away in unison. Usually the cat has one paw on the dog. I used to think it was love, but then I realized it's because the dog sometimes sneaks over to the cat's food bowl and finishes whatever's been saved for later! So the clever cat is just protecting his midnight snack.
> My dog is very old now and I've noticed the cat sometimes just sits and watches her, kind of like storing up images of her for later.
> No question a dog is more high maintenance, especially needing walks at all hours and in all weather. Not great when I have a cold and there's a blizzard on. But dog love and devotion is so pure, strong, unconditional, and whole-hearted, there's nothing like it.
> There's an old expression: dogs have family, cats have staff!


Dogs have bosses. Cats have personnel.


----------



## CypressWillow

And then there's this:






heh-heh.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> Cats don't lick your face with the same vehemence that dogs do, that's why dogs make me feel more loved. :lol:


They only do it for the salt in your skin.


----------



## CypressWillow

And this:






I almost herniated myself laughing!


----------



## moody

I'm more of a Tasmanian Devil person.


----------



## ahammel

In order of preference: cats > large dogs > small dogs that appear to be the descendants of some kind of rat.

Cats make much better companions for listening to music, as seen here:









Dogs generally don't have that kind of attention span/laziness.


----------



## Krummhorn

Cats ... two older cats (about age 13). We never have to take them for a walk, and they clean up after themselves most of the time. Cats are very low maintenance for us ... they bring much comfort to our household. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Tristan

The only way I listen to classical music is whilst stroking my Persian in front of a large fireplace.


----------



## Taggart

deggial said:


> one of my cats likes to sit on my chest facing away... not sure what I'm meant to think.


Just relax and enjoy the view!


----------



## Novelette

Decidedly a dog person; but I don't dislike cats. However, it seems that the cats that I tend to like are the ones that act like dogs.


----------



## KenOC

I personally like cats. I like to pet them, while listening to Mozart and plotting world domination.


----------



## BlazeGlory

TalkingHead said:


> I wanted to vote using another word for 'cat', but then realized I might get myself a ticket, so I didn't.


I don't get it. Why should anyone object to using the word "kitty"?


----------



## PetrB

moody said:


> They only do it for the salt in your skin.


...and / or they _really like_ whatever product is in your hair


----------



## Manxfeeder

Despite my avatar, I like cats and dogs equally. When I was a teenager, my dog would wander with me in my back field as I tried to think through who I was, and in midlife, my cat sat with me as I tried to figure out what I wanted to be. Now my manx likes to sit in my lap and just be, which I've discovered is a nice way to be.


----------



## Feathers

I'm a dog person, but I do like cats. I feel like dogs are much more emotionally attached to their human companions, while cats have a sort of "you feed me so I guess I'll stay with you" kind of attitude. I'm probably wrong, but that is the impression that I often get. 

Both are adorable though.


----------



## Ukko

Jerome said:


> I've noticed a pattern here. It seemed to me there are an abundance of cat people who traverse these pages. I am of the opposite persuasion, a dog lover all my life and not too fond of felines. Where do you stand and what does the trend say about classical music lovers?


I have suspicions about a couple members who may be werewolves; don't know what to look for to pick out werecats.


----------



## clavichorder

Dogs and cats are great but I think I find it easier to connect with cats at this time in my life. I'll say this because it sounds cool: Cats seem more often goofy characters, and dogs are more often silly beasts.

I have a somewhat dog like Siamese/Tabby tom cat who is very assertive and calm all the same. Sometimes acts really goofy. An odd combination of placid and aloof, if I am to use such adjectives.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have suspicions about a couple members who may be werewolves; don't know what to look for to pick out werecats.


Would I be one of those members?


----------



## Guest

--- deleted ---


----------



## Guest

Well I am happy to see that Dog People have lead the poll. Too bad my thread was moved. I suppose if the title was "Are Classical Music lovers mostly cat people?" It would still be there.

I wonder if the forum administrator that moved is a cat person?


----------



## DavidA

Used to have cat and dog when children young. Dog was good to exercise me! Sadly cat had a rather major hit by a lorry on the road outside, she used to like to go and hunt in the fields but that meant crossing the road. There were a few tears shed for her as we loved her, poor little cat.
I was always one of those who despised people who got 'sentimental' about their pets. That is until we had to have our dog put down as she was starting to fail. My wife and I bawled our eyes out all the way to the vets, bawled as the dear old dog was out down and bawled all the way back. I can still see the dog's kind eyes looking at me as the injection took effect and she passed to that great Kennel in the sky.


----------



## Guest

About this 'Cat vs. Dog' debate that is raging here. I hope I don't offend anybody (and incur a Moderator violation ticket), but I used to be sentimental about dogs until I went to China. Really quite delicious to eat, once I got over my cultural conditioning.


----------



## presto

JohannesBrahms said:


> I am a 100% cat person. I have never really liked dogs. They always seem to be kind of loud and sloppy. One person here said dogs make them feel loved. I can say the exact same thing about cats. Cats tend to come by me more than other people. I had one cat that hated almost everybody but me, so there you are.


I'm the same, a cat person all the way, dogs are ok but they somehow seem rather stupid compared to a cat.


----------



## Lunasong

I can't imagine life without pets. It has now been almost a year since my beloved dog Madelyn (Mad-Dog) died and I'm ready for another dog in my life, but my life has changed to the point that I would not be able to give a dog the attention it deserves.

I have three cats that bring me much joy, and a 20 gallon tank of Tetra fish.


----------



## violadude

Why is everyone trying to ruin doggy kisses for me!?


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Why is everyone trying to ruin doggy kisses for me!?


Why are you trying to ruin my lunch for me?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Dogs all the way.  I've never lived a day without some dog around me.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> That dog licking your face is a pack animal making the mark of dominance over you. There's nothing I love you oboyoboy about it. You're not supposed to let them do it at all. The relationship between dog and owner is almost entirely the owner asserting to the dog that the owner is "Alpha Male Dog Pack Leader," i.e. the boss.


Actually I've read several sources that say it's the other way around and the one doing the licking is the subordinate one.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Kieran said:


> But that's only because dogs can't hear the high notes...


Wrong actually... They have whistles for dogs that are so high they're beyond human hearing. And another interesting fact: Dogs noses are about 9 000 times better than a human.


----------



## Yoshi

I'm a dog person and had dogs all my life. I never liked cats... I did find some of them cute before but I wouldn't pet them. I've been attacked by cats before when I was least expecting it so it kinda ruined their image for me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> Actually I've read several sources that say it's the other way around and the one doing the licking is the subordinate one.


I wouldn't know for sure... But from my experience I agree with you.

(One of our dogs, Rosie, as soon as you lean down to her and say "Kiss!" she gives you a nice neat non slobbery lick!)


----------



## Kopachris

MaestroViolinist said:


> violadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I've read several sources that say it's the other way around and the one doing the licking is the subordinate one.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know for sure... But from my experience I agree with you.
> 
> (One of our dogs, Rosie, as soon as you lean down to her and say "Kiss!" she gives you a nice neat non slobbery lick!)
Click to expand...

Dogs and wolves have often been observed licking a more dominant animal's face as a form of submissive greeting. Posture and other behaviors are more reliable indicators, though, since licking _does_ have multiple functions. Generally, if your dog looks and acts submissive (and obeys learned commands), then it is submissive.


----------



## Taggart

Kopachris said:


> Dogs and wolves have often been observed licking a more dominant animal's face as a form of submissive greeting. Posture and other behaviors are more reliable indicators, though, since licking _does_ have multiple functions. Generally, if your dog looks and acts submissive (and obeys learned commands), then it is submissive.


The one you need to watch out for is the boot filler - our border terrier, when a puppy, used to respect me so much that he made a puddle every time I came home. Ingenue soon learned to take him outside before I came home so that I could greet him without getting the carpet wet.


----------



## Sonata

I like both. We have two cats, no dogs. Cats are a bit easier for maintenance, I couldn't keep up with a dog these days, but maybe a few years down the road.


----------



## Neo Romanza

DavidA said:


> Used to have cat and dog when children young. Dog was good to exercise me! Sadly cat had a rather major hit by a lorry on the road outside, she used to like to go and hunt in the fields but that meant crossing the road. There were a few tears shed for her as we loved her, poor little cat.
> I was always one of those who despised people who got 'sentimental' about their pets. That is until we had to have our dog put down as she was starting to fail. My wife and I bawled our eyes out all the way to the vets, bawled as the dear old dog was out down and bawled all the way back. I can still see the dog's kind eyes looking at me as the injection took effect and she passed to that great Kennel in the sky.


Pets are apart of the family, otherwise why own one? It's only natural to become attached to your dog or cat. Nothing wrong with getting sentimental about a beloved part of your family passing on. The way I look at is I spent x amount of years getting to know and learning to love every dog I've owned but nothing lasts forever. Each dog that I've had (which isn't many) that have passed on have left with a piece of my heart. That's how much I love my dogs. They're my friends and they have always been there for me unconditionally. I would take one of my dogs over most humans in a heartbeat.


----------



## CypressWillow

Neo Romanza said:


> Pets are apart of the family, otherwise why own one? It's only natural to become attached to your dog or cat. Nothing wrong with getting sentimental about a beloved part of your family passing on. The way I look at is I spent x amount of years getting to know and learning to love every dog I've owned but nothing lasts forever. Each dog that I've had (which isn't many) that have passed on have left with a piece of my heart. That's how much I love my dogs. They're my friends and they have always been there for me unconditionally. I would take one of my dogs over most humans in a heartbeat.


Yup. 
Who was it who said: "Most dogs are better human beings than most human beings."

And one I really love and try to keep in mind: "Be the person your dog thinks you are."
Words to live by.


----------



## presto

The trouble with dogs is they can be so noisy.
Where I live could be so much more peaceful if it wasn't for dogs barking somewhere. 
It can really get on your nerves if it continues for hours on end especially if you're trying to enjoy a bit of peace in your garden.


----------



## Guest

Oh well, I suppose this link (again, the Guardian newspaper) is for the cat lovers among you. Personally, I prefer beavers.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/17/top-10-internet-lolcats


----------



## clavichorder

presto said:


> The trouble with dogs is they can be so noisy.
> Where I live could be so much more peaceful if it wasn't for dogs barking somewhere.
> It can really get on your nerves if it continues for hours on end especially if you're trying to enjoy a bit of peace in your garden.


My god yes! Mine is the most obnoxious and rowdy of joy barkers. My brother and I encourage him. I tell him in a southern accent, "you gonna raise some hell?" And he mostly barks at other dogs in a territorial way, with a high pitched bark that nobody seems to be afraid of. He's basically a giant shelty.


----------



## clavichorder

ahammel said:


> In order of preference: cats > large dogs > small dogs that appear to be the descendants of some kind of rat.
> 
> Cats make much better companions for listening to music, as seen here:
> 
> View attachment 17988
> 
> 
> Dogs generally don't have that kind of attention span/laziness.


Very much agree, except I would replace large dogs with a more specific, medium sized dogs.


----------



## Ingélou

There are dogs - and there are *Airedales*.
Once you've owned a 'Dale', there will never be any other dog for you.


----------



## Ingélou

One reason why it might be best if classical music buffs are 'cat people' is that you can go out for three evenings on the bounce or tour the music festivals of Britain without worrying about the little dawg left at home.


----------



## Potiphera

We have a neighbour with two barking mad yappy dogs that bark at anything, even the wind!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Slight preference of cats over dogs, but I could live with both.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Slight preference of cats over dogs, but I could live with both.


But do you have any of the two?.


----------



## neoshredder

The difference is cats don't really care about you. Dogs do. I'll take an animal that cares over one that doesn't. Alright that maybe is an overgeneralization but that's the feeling I get between those 2 species.


----------



## Ingélou

neoshredder said:


> The difference is cats don't really care about you. Dogs do. I'll take an animal that cares over one that doesn't. Alright that maybe is an overgeneralization but that's the feeling I get between those 2 species.


Yes, that's what we thought, till we found our late last cat, Bramble.

I was out walking the dogs (puppies then) & a kitten ran out & miaowed, then scrambled up a tree. I went home, asked Taggart to tend the pups, then went back - the kitty was still up the tree, but he ran down when I called. I took him home, plonked him on Taggart's knee, then went out to make inquiries - it was getting dark on a chilly autumn night. I *really* didn't want another pet with two puppies to care for. I drew a blank, went home, and Taggart said, 'We have to keep this cat - he has never stopped purring!' I tried my darnedest to find out where he'd come from, but I never did, so as he was a 'black rambler', we called him Bramble.

He was the most loving animal you could ever encounter, of any species, and we had fifteen wonderful years with him. If ever I get another cat, it will be a black one. They are fabulous - outgoing, cuddly, vocal, playful - and they get on just great with dogs.


----------



## Guest

Dogs, hey? After reading this article (see link hereafter) I ain't shedding no tears about the various _Fidos_ I ate when in China. Not a bad meat at all, though I do prefer beef fillet in my _Wellington_ (or _Boeuf en croûte_ if you prefer)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/01/dangerous-dog-attack-victims-speak


----------



## Ingélou

I think the answer to the aggressive dog problem is to train them, rather than eat them...


----------



## Guest

I think reading between the lines, even the most docile-seeming of dogs can suddenly turn. I never trust any beast (however small and 'cute') around children. I still prefer beef to dog, but I say again that dog is not an unpalatable source of protein.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, say it again & again - obviously your new mantra! 

I agree totally that we should remember animals are animals & never leave dogs alone with toddlers. However, the love of a good dog is hard to beat; and the love of a good Airedale is impossible to beat. And if a cat selects you for its PA, you are blessed indeed.









The love of a good Airedale (on the right) is impossible to beat...









And if a cat selects you for its PA, you are blessed indeed...


----------



## Guest

Yeah, OK, pizzicato for a poodle. Woof !
[Add 'smiling dog' icon]


----------



## KenOC

English common law historically had a "one bite" rule -- the first bite is free, subsequent bites are not.

In the US, some states are instituting laws assigning strict liability to owners of certain dog breeds. Not only is the owner liable for damages, but also any apartment or home owner who rents to them. This is expected to lower the incidence of ownership of those breeds.

Just the other day, a lady jogging in nearby high desert country was attacked and killed by a pack of pit bulls who had escaped their yard. These dogs are often found in high desert country, usually kept by biker gang types or wannabes.

The most famous case in these parts was that of Diane Whipple in San Francisco, 2001. Due to the egregious circumstances, one of the dogs' owners is still in prison on a 2nd degree murder conviction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diane_Whipple

Bad dogs? Bad owners? It's pretty clear there are both.


----------



## Ingélou

One can hardly 'like' such horrible events but thanks for posting about them.


----------



## Guest

I used to think I was more of a dog person until I got married, as my wife had a cat. It was extremely skittish around me, so we soon adopted a new 5-6 week old kitten and I fell in love with her.


----------



## schuberkovich

No! Having both a dog and a cat in the family, I can say that a dog is infinitely more rewarding


----------



## deggial

depends on what rewards you're expecting... I like furballs who can be both playful _and_ entertain themselves when I'm busy or tired, who chill with me when they feel like it or chase each other around the house and who always clean after themselves.


----------



## Guest

OK, how cute is this?


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, how cute is this?


Terminally cute, for sure.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I used to be a cat person, but I've grown to like dogs more for the same reason I'm listening to more crappy synthpop & metal and less jazz and classical. Life's too short for these little ******** who are totally indifferent about you and scratch you all the time.


----------



## Kieran

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, how cute is this?


A single bullet in the heart would take them both out...


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> A single bullet in the heart would take them both out...


And we thought you were a civilised person


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> And we thought you were a civilised person


:lol: I just don't like cats! :devil:


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Kieran said:


> A single bullet in the heart would take them both out...


Shame on you!


----------



## Ingélou

Live and let live. A cat may look at a Kieran.


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Live and let live. A cat may look at a Kieran.


Brave ones do!


----------



## Ingélou

Just watch it. The felines round your neighbourhood have been taking boxing lessons... :devil:


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Just watch it. The felines round your neighbourhood have been taking boxing lessons... :devil:


The ones who are left, that is! The others are now instrumental features in the RTE Symphony Orchestra... :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

Aaaaagggghhhh!  *

(*I have always favoured the logical approach...)


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> Aaaaagggghhhh!  *
> 
> (*I have always favoured the logical approach...)


But you have five a's there.


----------



## Taggart

*Alcohol*ics love alcohol.

*Work*oholics love work.

We love cats - we are *Cat*holics. :angel:


----------



## deggial

regressivetransphobe said:


> I've grown to like dogs more for the same reason I'm listening to more crappy synthpop & metal and less jazz and classical.


hehe, so dogs are like crappy syntpop? I like it  I take it it's yappy dogs for synthpop and golden retrievers for metal?


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Cat person. Grew up with 7 cats and had 4 when my wife and I got married. They fit with my personality a heck of a lot better than dogs. 

Dogs seem to be like your codependent neighbour, "Take me for a walk, feed me...walk me...huh huh huh huh???" ~roll eyes~

Cats "If you're going out fine, but make sure my food dish is filled; then you can bugger off." Fits with my personality a heck of a lot better than a dog.


----------



## Fermat

I've had both. 

Will never get a cat again. A cat will scratch you no matter how long you've had it and how careful you think you're being.

Many dogs are social, can read humans to a certain extent, and are relatively smart. Yes, they require a lot more physical effort than cats. You've got to walk them, play with them, etc. This can get annoying, but you can do so much more with them.


----------



## ArtMusic

Jerome said:


> I've noticed a pattern here. It seemed to me there are an abundance of cat people who traverse these pages. I am of the opposite persuasion, a dog lover all my life and not too fond of felines. Where do you stand and what does the trend say about classical music lovers?


meeoowww...............meeeeooowwwwww


----------



## deggial

Fermat said:


> I've had both.
> 
> Will never get a cat again. A cat will scratch you no matter how long you've had it and how careful you think you're being.
> 
> Many dogs are social, can read humans to a certain extent, and are relatively smart. Yes, they require a lot more physical effort than cats. You've got to walk them, play with them, etc. This can get annoying, but you can do so much more with them.


you've got cats wrong. Scratching is part of play, especially when they are in an energetic mood and use their hind paws for it. They are extremely playful and can be very "kittenish-ly" affectionate (they usually want something but oh well ). On the other hand, dogs can also bite as a form of play. I've certainly had nips from dogs in the past and it was clear they were playing.


----------



## Ryan

Haha really funny question. It's like that film cats vs dogs, seen that film 3 times.


----------

